# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  التصويت علي أجمل حمام في مسابقة البيت بيتك

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بكم أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء المنتدي

فلنبدأ علي بركة الله المرحلة الثالثة و الأخيرة من التصويت لمسابقتنا 

البيــــت بيتـــك

التصويت علي أجمل حمام

حمام رقم 1 



 حمام رقم 2



 حمام رقم 3



 حمام رقم 4



 حمام رقم 5



 حمام رقم 6



و لا تنسوا التصويت علي أجمل مطبخ  و أجمل وحدة إضاءة
تمنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق لجميع الفرق المتسابقة

ملحوظة يجب علي كل عضو إضافة مشاركة في الموضوع كي يتم إحتساب صوته في التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

تم التصويت

----------


## أنفـــــال

تم التصويت

----------


## زهــــراء

خلاص خلصنا وكل مسابقة وانتم بألف خير وشكراً لبوكاية الجميلة على افكارها اللي مجمعة العائلة  :: 
شكراً لكل من ساهم بوضع صورة في معرض أبناء مصر ..شكراً جزيلاً للجميع .. :f2:

----------


## ندى الايام

تم التصويت

----------


## مي مؤمن

تم التصويت

----------


## emerald

تم التوصيت 

 :y:

----------


## Amira

*Voted*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

تم التصويت

----------


## بنت شهريار

برررررررررررررررم برررررررررررررررررررررم
تيراراراراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
صوت  ::p:

----------


## زوزو عادل

تم التصويت

----------


## the_chemist

يا ابنى بالراحة

دا سيراميك

يووووووووووووووووووووووه مش عارف يعنى ايه سيراميك يا غبي

دا حاجة زى القلل كده بس حطين عليه مية ازاز

يعنى يتكسر بسهولة

يووووووووووووووووووووه نمت انا عارف انه احلى من منامتك بس ياللا شيل بالراحة

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
!done
*

----------


## حنـــــان

نمرة 3 صحيح زيادة قوي قوي
بس أنا صوت له بس... عشان السجادة اللي عالأرض دي
مالهاش حل
ودي ايراني بقى ولا نساجون؟
حاجة جميلة خالص... أهو ده اللي بصحيح يتقال عليه... ده مش حمام ده صالون

----------


## قلب مصر

تم التصويت  :f:

----------


## عزة نفس

*تم التصويت*

----------


## نشــــوى

تم
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم التصويت*

----------


## السلطان 2007

تم التصويت

----------


## اللورد 2005

تم التصويت يافندم

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
خلاص ساعات و ينتهي آخر تصويت في المسابقة 
بجد كان وقت جميل جداً و الف شكر  لكل اللي شارك في المسابقة او في التصويت 
و معلش اعذروني اني مش عارفة ارد علي كل واحد هنا و اتفاعل معاكم بس عندي شوية ظروف
هي اللي منعاني اني اكون متفاعلة افضل من كده... بس ما شاء الله عليكم بجد  :: 
و ان شاء الله نلتقي مع الفريق الفايز
بالمناسبة ..تم التصويت  :: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## momonoser

تم التصويت

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

تم التصويت والحمد لله

----------

